# Jeep Wrangler question



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi guys hows it goin. I have been a member here for a little over a year. I read a lot on this site but I think this my first post. 

Anyways, for the past 2 years I have been plowing with a f-250 with a western 8 foot plow. We are incharge of a whole condo complex's streets and also have to do all of the driveways in there which are about 30-40 feet long and there are about 30 of them. The road isnt wide and it makes it super hard to menuver the f-250, so I was thinking of buyin a jeep wrangler for the driveways. Also I was thinking that having a second plow means we can take on more jobs and not have to worry about if the f-250 breaks down because I will have the jeep for backup. I mean I probaly will use the jeep to do the streets as well when there is a little snow because I cant imagine its to good for the jeep to be plowing 4 inches or more with it. My questions are

1. Im looking at a 2002 v6 with 80000 miles automatic for cheap . Wondering how long the motors last and what your guys overall thought about putting a plow on a jeep with that many miles? Do the wranglers motors and trans last a while?

2. What kind of plow do you guys recomend? I would imagein a lighter one and was hoping a western will be a good one only because we already have a western.

3. Any other sugestiong or info on plowing with a jeep?

My thinking is buying a Jeep will be a good idea and also be fun in the hot summers.

Thanks 
DAN


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

im guessing its a 4.0 so it should be good for around 200k normally.. there a decent machine. weak link is rear axle normally. your gonna be hanging a lot of weight on the front springs so ya may wanna address that concern. but as far as pushing 4inchs iwth it.. shouldnt be a problem.

one of my guys has a samuri with a 6 ft blade and let me tell ya in tight parking lots and cleaning up apartment complexs he runs circles around us with full size trucks.

payton


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow 200,000 well i guess I shouldnt have a problem. I was worried about the transmission since its an automatic. I know from past ezxperienec chyslers have problems with them. 

Ok cool I am pretty excited about buying this thing. I drove a diff the other day and the dealer let me keep it over night. Its not in any way luxuryus but I like how it drives and the feel of it. 

What I have hard time understanding is why they hold their vvalue so much. Im guessing in the next 2-3 years I will only loose like 3 grand. Sounds pretty good to me.

DAN


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

harborcovemgmt;369638 said:


> 1. Im looking at a 2002 v6 with 80000 miles for cheap . Wondering how long the motors last and what your guys overall thought about putting a plow on a jeep with that many miles? Do the wranglers motors and trans last a while?
> 
> V6????? don't you mean I-6
> 
> ...


A wrangler would be a great choice for driveway work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;369705 said:


> A wrangler would be a great choice for driveway work!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree with Basher on the Sno-Way. I bought a 2000 Cherokee with 96,000 miles on it in November and then added a new Sno-way. It was a toss-up between a new 06 Wrangler Unlimited or the Cherokee. The Cherokee won out because it was 1/3 the cost of the Wrangler. You will doing a lot of back-blading in the short driveways and the Sno-Way with downpressure is a great asset in this application.

I used to live in a Condo complex with over 200 condos/short driveways and the snow plow contractor used a skid steer to drag the snow out into the street. A larger plow truck would then push the piles to the end of the road. Of course you can't drive a skid steer with the top down for summer fun like you can with a Wrangler.prsport

Fran


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I ended up buying a 2005 wrangler x today with 27000 miles and a plow already on it from a jeep dealer. Really nice truck but when i got home i lifter the hood and whoever installed the plow didnt know what they were doin i dont think. There are wires everywere just zip tied everywhere. Its a meyer 6.5 plowin nice condition but i wasnt to happy to see all that. There are some blue wires that are just rolled up in the corner and dont go to anything. There is also this other thing that i dont understand what it does. I will post this also in a new thread but there is a air valve like the one on a bike tire just mounted under the hood by the radioator and there are 2 plastic likes that go to each strut/shock. I am almost positive it isnt stock and im not really sure what it does. I dont know if it is something that needed to be installed with the meyer plow or what.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

harborcovemgmt;370468 said:


> Well I ended up buying a 2005 wrangler x today with 27000 miles and a plow already on it from a jeep dealer. Really nice truck but when i got home i lifter the hood and whoever installed the plow didnt know what they were doin i dont think. There are wires everywere just zip tied everywhere. Its a meyer 6.5 plowin nice condition but i wasnt to happy to see all that. There are some blue wires that are just rolled up in the corner and dont go to anything. There is also this other thing that i dont understand what it does. I will post this also in a new thread but there is a air valve like the one on a bike tire just mounted under the hood by the radioator and there are 2 plastic likes that go to each strut/shock. I am almost positive it isnt stock and im not really sure what it does. I dont know if it is something that needed to be installed with the meyer plow or what.


Yep, (this is a similar reply to another of your posts) sounds like you have air shocks in the front to compensate for the weight of the plow assembly. As I mentioned in the other reply, try putting about 50 lbs in that valve and see if it holds. If so you got a nice option! Ony thing that would make it better is a compressor assembly with dash control showing your pressure, and allowing you to either pump em up or let air out.

Keep us all posted as to how that rig is performing, would ya? Oh yeah, and by the way, what engine does it have?


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Alright cool im goin to try to straign out all the wiring. 

It has the I6


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Great engine, up there with the old MOPAR slant 6 for longevity. Great power too, you'll find, but alas, not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to fuel economy (ubness someone lurking out there has some valid tips).

Power galore! I have yet to use 4 wheel/low in any situation I've ever been in. Pushes dry or wet snow at practically an idle! 

Guess it was a fairly good investment, and my neighbors here in Maine are sure glad it moved into the area!


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Well i found out today that they are aftermarket air shocks. The dealer installed them and said to keep the pressure at 100 with the plow on and at around 30 with no plow. He said never to let it get below 20 psi. Im guessing with the plow off the psi setting is all to what kind of ride you want. Anyways I plowed a little today for the first time and it is great vehicle for menuvering. The only thing is I think I have to tighten the sprigns because the plow folds over way to easy and I am afraid to go over like 5 miles an hour.

Anyways im happy with the buy. Liek I said it has the meyer plow and if it where up to me i would of bought somthing esle but i got a pretty good deal with the plow already installed.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow 100 PSI! IF they are like mine then thats good for somewere around 1200 lbs. I have mine around 50 psi and my CJ doesn't drop more than an 1" when I lift the plow. Mine is a 7' Meyer though. 

I was out plowing last night, we got 10'-12" and was predicting 2" per hour overnight. 
Had no trouble with the snow that deep except in my own drive but that's another silly story. I found out that when it gets that deep don't angle the plow to much or you'll be sidways. 

Have fun with it, keep washing off the salt.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The airlift airbags should not be inflated to over 50lbs. which is plenty to hold up the plow. Off season 20 psi as per airlift.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

harborcovemgmt said AIR SHOCKS not bags!! the air shock will handle 200PSI I use air shocks in my TJ and use 100 PSI, wish I had more pressure available


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

MY BAD.....


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

payton;369657 said:


> im guessing its a 4.0 so it should be good for around 200k normally.. there a decent machine. weak link is rear axle normally. your gonna be hanging a lot of weight on the front springs so ya may wanna address that concern. but as far as pushing 4inchs iwth it.. shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> one of my guys has a samuri with a 6 ft blade and let me tell ya in tight parking lots and cleaning up apartment complexs he runs circles around us with full size trucks.
> 
> payton


thats 200k if you didn't tke care of it and changed the oil every 50K miles. mine had 150K on it when i sold it and ran like new, used no oil, etc.....lots of guys get over 300k out of that 6 banger. the d35 rear axle gets a bad rap i think. only breakages i know of are people off roading/rock crawling with big tires and really working it. the d44 is definitly tougher but the d35 should be plenty for some plowing.

as bdhunter said that engine has lots of power(low end torque) and the jeep would push as much snow as the blade could hold in front of it without working it seemed. made a great driveway plow.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine flops a little easy too. I streched an old spring once too when it happened. Just be carefull hiting piles at an angle, if the plow swings around on you and hits the angle stops to hard you can crack or break the A frame. Did it to mine 2 years ago, welded it, but it let go on Valentines day. No fixing it, new A frame.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Donny O.;380150 said:


> thats 200k if you didn't tke care of it and changed the oil every 50K miles. mine had 150K on it when i sold it and ran like new, used no oil, etc.....lots of guys get over 300k out of that 6 banger. the d35 rear axle gets a bad rap i think. only breakages i know of are people off roading/rock crawling with big tires and really working it. the d44 is definitly tougher but the d35 should be plenty for some plowing.
> 
> as bdhunter said that engine has lots of power(low end torque) and the jeep would push as much snow as the blade could hold in front of it without working it seemed. made a great driveway plow.


And that's the truth!

I have an old 87 cherokee with the 4.0 with at least 350K on the clock, and the body's showing it age, the tranny is just starting to act up, but it runs like a champ. The 4.0 in my wrangler is probably the closest gas motor to a diesel that you can buy. pretty much all the power is below 2000rpm. they last forever because they spin slow and have 7 main bearings.

they hold there value because they don't change much if anything from year to year. they are also "premium" veichles, meaning that they rarely need to offer incentives to move them off dealer's lots.

Good luck with it:salute:


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

harborcovemgmt;369699 said:


> ....I was worried about the transmission since its an automatic. I know from past ezxperienec chyslers have problems with them.
> DAN


Dan, if you are going to plow with the jeep I would
recommend having a tranny cooler installed. 
It's a good idea to have it in there with that automatic
transmission. You should have a good time
this summer with that Jeep. See ya back here in the Fall! :waving:


----------

